# panel lifts ?



## rubberhead (Mar 3, 2011)

Other than being slow. I've never seen or heard of any problems with them. I've never used one but watched the drywallers I worked with use it a fair bit and it seemed to save their backs on the big jobs.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought my cheap one at Northern Tool, been using it for many years with out a hitch. 
If your only do one job with it concider renting one.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am doing most of my house. over the course of the next few months. so renting is cost prohibitive . i found one, very locally, like new, for $100. its in my garage. when i am finished with it, back on CL.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

They are all made in the same Chinese factory, but with different colors of paint, so buy the cheapest one you can. 
I've had one for years and had to get the cable brake adjusted up properly. After that, never another issue.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Fix'n it said:


> inexpensive drywall hoist.


That price is a steal. Here is one from HFT


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Maintenance 6 said:


> They are all made in the same Chinese factory, but with different colors of paint,


i was thinking the same thing. as they all look exactly the same.



PaliBob said:


> That price is a steal. Here is one from HFT


that looks exactly like mine. i am going to try using it this weekend.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Fix'n it said:


> that looks exactly like mine..........


 And the one from HFT that I linked was $65 more than the deal you got.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

and those must have just gone on sale. they were something around $270 in the store, not long ago.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yesterday i finished stripping the walls and cleaning up. i had extra time, so i set up the hoist. i will be using it shortly.

i asked about issues with these things. well, i found one. the pulleys for the cable. they are not well designed. as in, they wobble on their axles, and are not deep enough. so that the cable likes to fall off. 
also, when in use, it "sounds" like the cable is frayed and coming apart. though i do not see any evidence of this.

more pics later.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I just made my own. Saved the money.

DM


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, good for you. when i am finished using this lift. i am going to resell it on CL for what i paid for it. so, actually, i am just borrowing it.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Fix'n it said:


> yeah, good for you.


Sarcasm noted. Sorry if I came across as smarmy or anything, it was not meant that way. If you're poor like us, it's the only way to go if you have the few necessary pieces laying around, like I did. I had NO $$$ to spend to rent or buy and resell one, so I really had little option. If you'd like to see how it went, I did post it here.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f101/free-plans-homemade-drywall-lift-33625/

Once again, sorry if I offended in any way.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, and here's more history if you're interested.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/homemade-drywall-lift-28959/ 

and

http://www.diychatroom.com/f101/can-you-build-your-own-drywall-lift-done-30539/

DM


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Fix'n, Thanks for the Pic
Looks like the perfect time to pull in more outlets 
and add some foam insulation panels to the outside walls.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

DangerMouse said:


> Sarcasm noted. Sorry if I came across as smarmy or anything, it was not meant that way. If you're poor like us, it's the only way to go if you have the few necessary pieces laying around, like I did. I had NO $$$ to spend to rent or buy and resell one, so I really had little option. If you'd like to see how it went, I did post it here.
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f101/free-plans-homemade-drywall-lift-33625/
> 
> ...


DM. i didn't mean to sound snotty. i truely meant "good for you". i saw your lift a lil while back, its a good idea. 

and i know what its like to be poor. and obama is trying to make me poor again.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

PaliBob said:


> Fix'n, Thanks for the Pic
> Looks like the perfect time to pull in more outlets
> and add some foam insulation panels to the outside walls.


that is exactly why i am doing all of this. my walls have no insulation.
and 1 wall in the living room, 30' long, only has 1 outlet :laughing: . and the rest of the house is not much better.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

same one I have ( paint color too) .. mine winds the cable till it slips a little and falls about a 1/2 inch /// no biggie, but the firs ttime it did that scared the poo out of me ( well almost)

i waited a couple months of cruising CL, but they all wanted more than it cost from Amazon ( free prime shipping) like mentioned they are all made in the same Chinese factory ( or a competing one across the street ... lol ) i have no idea how they can ship this much weight for nothing .


----------



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a hunch that all of the China lifts are about the same.
I bought one new (can't remember what company) for $150 including shipping.
It's red and called the 'lazy lifter pro'

I had 36 sheets of 5/8"x4'x8' to put on the ceiling.
At age 66 and working alone, there's no way I could have did it without a lift.
And, as slow as I am, renting one would have cost me several times that amount.

Probably not nearly as rugged and well constructed as a 'real' professional lift,
but it sure worked fine for me.

Arky


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah. this is one of those tools. that, when you are done with it, you just throw it in the garbage. it is still worth the money.


----------

